# Palin's 17 year old daughter 5 mo's pregnant for 2nd time?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ouch.

That should play well with the radical far right Christian wing of the Party...

Can't wait to hear how they spin this news! 

The bigger story is that this might be her second pregnancy, as her mother VP candidate Sarah Palin might have covered up her first pregnancy by claiming it was hers! 

http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2008/ ... 486/580223



> Sarah and Todd Palin say their 17-year-old unmarried daughter is pregnant
> Associated Press
> 
> September 1, 2008
> ...


Let's see.....

How old was she when she got pregnant? 16 1/2? Too bad she wasn't using protection. Ohh wait. She can't in order to remain a good practicing Catholic. I wonder if she is Catholic? Not sure..e

Will this pregnancy be the best thing for her life? I wonder if she wanted to even contemplate an abortion or if it was even an option for the girl (or her mom's politics were a consideration?)

Hmmm now she is forced into marrying the guy in order to save face for the family....

Things that make you go hmmmmmm..

But I'm sure the spin will be that "they love each other very deeply" (at least for the past 7 months)

Word has it that McCain knew of this story before going forward with her.

I wonder how many more stories we'll hear in the coming week.

Check out my second post below for developing information on the bigger story of the dismal failure of teen abstinence, and the potential that the Sarah Palin might already be a grandmother and not a mother of a 5th child.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Well my math says that if there are 12 months in a year, and shes 5 months pregnant, not only could she have gotten pregnant at 17, she could also be 18 before she delivers. So this 16 1/2 BS is simply liberal hatemongering on your behalf Ryan...

Also in case you were unaware, the legal age of consent is 16 in Alaska.

Oh and to top it off, the line about being a good practicing Catholic is part assumption, part Dumb Mass rhetoric. The Palins arent Catholic. If you had cared to do an infinitesimal amount of research and typed "Palin religion" into google, you'd know that.

So we have a 17 yr old expectant mother. That sucks, but ya know what, these things happen. Shes making the right choice and not aborting the child, so I think all we can do is hope the new parents provide that child with love. My mother-in law was unmarried and 17 when my wife was born. My mother was 18 and unmarried when I was born. My first son was concieved out of wedlock when my wife was 19. Big freakin deal. I've seen grown men and woman unable to provide a child with 10% of the love and devotion of a teenage mother.

To be 100% honest, I'll admit to being a bit disappointed. But This is a teen pregnancy, not a hate mongering preacher. This means that in a few months, Palin will be one damn good lookin grandmother, not friends with an admitted terrorist. And ya know what? If this was Obamas kid, we wouldnt be hearing about a pregnancy, we'd be hearing about an abortion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

It's easy sometimes to think some parents might have thought about terminating a pregnancy especially after you start reading some of that childs post's


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think this will more than likely endear her to the public. It will show that she's like any other parent in the world dealing with the same problems. As far as this girl ruining her life, I highly doubt that will happen. They seem to be a pretty tight family. I think this will be pretty much a non issue, the Dems would be crazy to jump on this.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry Guys

She doesn't get off that easy...

This further raises a LOT of suspicions about something that was widely rumored earlier...

So we are to believe that *she wasn't pregnant then,* but she's kinda sorta *pregnant now.*

Go take a look at both stories linked above, and start asking yourself some questions... They did the dirty work. You arrive at your own conclusion.

The 17-year-old daughter of Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin is pregnant, Palin said on Monday in an announcement intended to knock down rumors by liberal bloggers that Palin *faked her own pregnancy to cover up for her child.* 


Can you imagine if this is true? Talk about a bombshell!

_That_ is the real story here...

The reason this does matter Gun Owner is the hypocrisy pushed by the evangelical right about abstinence. The irony should be obvious and dripping...

Ya know.. I'm sorry, but if abstinence education can't keep the raging hormoned daughter of the evangelical governor of Alaska off of boyz, what hope is there for the daughters of lowly average Americans?

Seriously: The GOP has poured hundreds of millions of dollars into abstinence "education" programs over the last 10 years (with an assist from Democrats terrified of appearing "soft" on teen sex). This public investment of funds gives _*ME*_ the right to ask why Palin's daughter, despite this massive outlay on the part of the American taxpayer _and_ the example of her married heterosexual fundamentalist parents, nevertheless become sexually active while still in high school.

*Back to the story*:



> The Palins asked the news media to respect the young couple's privacy.


Hilarious.

When it comes to respecting _*your *_kids' privacy, the GOP doesn't see a need. They want to tell you when and how to have kids, and they want to tell your kids when and how they can have sex. And if their _*own*_ kids fail to live up to the standards the GOP seeks to impose on _*your*_ family, well, suddenly teen sexuality is a private matter, and you're a boor for even bringing it up.

Sorry, but if the federal government is going to pour hundreds of millions-*err I mean billions*-into abstinence "education" programs, we have a right to ask if these programs are effective... *you know like "Is our children reaaalllyyy abstaining?*

Sarah Palin's aren't, and I strongly suspect that Jenna Bush wasn't a virgin on her wedding night either.

Call me crazy. But the irony _*is*_ dripping...

Guess that kinda shatter the "wholesome" family image McCain so desperately wanted to portray with his VP selection.

How many minutes before someone posts a YouTube video mashup of Palin underscored by Madonna's "Papa Don't Preach"?

Odds? Odds on McCain beginning to feel a need to dump his VP choice before this gets worse?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

isn't it sad that the people will drag this girl through the mud. we are all at fault when this happens. not just the girl and not just the boy. i hope the media can leave them alone, but probably not. raise your hand if you haven't done something stupid or regretful in your life. i know i don't have enough hands for myself. sometimes we won't live up to the image our parents would have hoped we would have. i can't imagine how terrible this girl feels about this even if her mother wasn't in the position she is. it is easy for all of us to point fingers, but for everyone we point three point back at us. i would hate to guess how many girls wish they had a chance to do it over again.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

that doesn't address my post above.

But it does show that instead of focusing on my story, that others will instead need to point out their sorrow and empathy for the girl's situation. (possibly as an attempt to ignore the obvious?)

We'll see if folks choose to address the point of this story. I might need to repost it on its own merits.

The point of the story is not the fact she is pregnant. It is the underlying story of abstinence education being a dismal failure, and the possibility that Sarah Palin covered up her daughters _*first*_ pregnancy.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Holy crap you guys. In Canada all this would have NOTHING to do with an election!

Sorry to intrude. I will be sure to keep my mouth shut about politics when I make my annual pheasant hunting trip to North Dakota.

Canuck


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think we can find lots of failures on all peoples part. how well do you know any girl that has been through this? it ain't pretty. leave her specific situation out of it and talk about the issue.

ryan, on the other hand thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Continuing on this building story questioning the pregnancy of Sarah Palin and her daughter.

The question remains, "Is this the first *or* second pregnancy for her daughter?" And if it is her second pregnancy, at what age does that put her at for the true first one?

_Maybe_ if it weren't for the demands of the Presidential trail, Palin might try covering up for her daughter a second time?

More from *Sullivan:*



> Is raising questions about the Palin pregnancy a smear campaign?
> 
> Here's why it's not.
> 
> ...


This could be nothing. Then again the facts sure seem to point otherwise.

We'll see..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Let it prove bad before we pronounce it bad how about for a change eh? :lol:

You guys stirring are making baby soup.. yukk


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

How far do you have to go to dig up this crap?

Do you really think that it would be that hard for some proof to come out if Palins daughter already had one child? Lets face it, they are in a small town, and EVERYONE knows everything about people in a small town. Show me proof or drop it.

I dont make my political decisions based on assumptions. I see myself as an average voter, and as an average voter I pay very little attention to the crap the far left OR the far right tries to sling about. I dont care Obama's middle name is Hussein. I dont care that hes part black. I dont give a crap about what his father may or may not have been part of in Kenya. A man stands on his own as a man, and is judged by his actions, not those around him.

I can PROVE McCain is against pork. I can PROVE McCain has a strong stance on terrorism. I can PROVE McCain has a better grasp on taxes than Obama. I can PROVE Obama enjoys the company of racists and terrorists. I can PROVE Obama wants my guns. I can PROVE Obama is agaisnt the free press.

My decision to vote McCain into office stands, firmer than it did last week before we heard about Palin, and no amount to smear her daughter as a promiscuous girl and her mother a liar will change that. Show me proof or drop it.

This is just some desperate attempt to smear the new VP because they havent found anything really exciting.

As for the abstinence only education, I personally believe its BS myself. But abstinence only is a federal level decision, and unless I missed it somewhere, Its not been said whether Palin agrees with abstinence only or not. As far as we know, Palin has had her daughter on some sort of birthcontrol plan for awhile.

Teens are gonna have sex, and nothing short of child abuse will stop that. But I also know that contraceptives are NOT 100%, and not only was I concieved while my mother was on birth control, my first born son was conceived on birth control as well. The important thing is that in both cases, it was understood that the enjoyment of sex carries with it the risk of pregnancy, and instead of looking to an abortion we accepted that responsibility and are proud and happy parents.

My wife was 17 when I met her, I was 22. Our first child was born 2 yrs later, and our 2nd child a touch over a 18 months later. We've been Married 5 yrs now, and are quite happy being young parents.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> How far do you have to go to dig up this crap?
> 
> Do you really think that it would be that hard for some proof to come out if Palins daughter already had one child? Lets face it, they are in a small town, and EVERYONE knows everything about people in a small town.
> 
> Show me proof or drop it.


precisely why they didn't believe she was pregnant when she announced it!

thanks for making my point for me.

http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2008/ ... 486/580223

for the third time..

btw.. congrats to you and your family.. best wishes...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

By far the best two posts on this thread belong to Gun Owner.

Now to move on to something worth reading about or arguing over.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Shame on someone for getting knocked up,



> On Feb. 2, 1961, several months after they met, Obama's parents got married in Maui, according to divorce records. It was a Thursday. At that point, Ann was three months pregnant with Barack Obama II.


I hope the liberals keep bringing this up it will only hurt them


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> Shame on someone for getting knocked up,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again

not the point of the story. The point is that Palin potentially covered up the first pregnancy claiming it as her own.

And the Republican platform clearly believes in abstinence only education.

Yep I bet this hurts the liberals.. yep.. that sure seems to make lots of sense.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just for the sake of argument say she did cover up her daughters pregnancy, speaking as a parent I would try to protect my child any way possible. Say that it's true she's on her 2nd pregnancy, Is it her mom and dads fault? no, maybe she's making bad choices all on her own or maybe she's acting up or maybe the condom broke. Either way it says very little about her parents it's more about herself and liberal society today. Look all around you, I have a daughter and the message in america today is have fun, have sex, and screw the consquences let someone else worry about them. As a parent I fight that little theory everyday. The kids today (thanks to president clinton) don't think oral sex is sex. I have been told that by my 16 year old son and his friends. TV is the worst influence on kids today, basically if your not having sex as a teen there's something wrong with you. In the world today parents have very little control of their kids and I would be inclined to blame a liberal society. Sure in the old consevative society kids were having underage sex but it wasn't to the extent of today. When I was growing up a girl that was having sex alot was "easy" to the boys and looked down upon (at least in public) by the girls. Today that same girl is still "easy" to the boys and normal to the girls. TV shoves sex down the throats of these kids and makes them feel that there's something wrong with them if they don't do it. Media tells girls take control of your sexuality, be the aggressor it's your right as a woman, you can show those boys who has the power. Meanwhile the boys are grinning like a crap eating skunk and thinking yeah show me who's boss. To me if the stories are true I don't think it will reflect on Palin as much as the dems would like it to. Abstinence education has nothing to do with this in my opinion if MTV and the rest of the networks kids watch took the abstinence approach it would be the norm.

Sorry if it got alittle of topic but I hope she brings back alittle old school conservatism back to the country. By the way I'm 39 so I grew up in the MTV generation and watched society go down hill ever since. I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daren99 said:


> Just for the sake of argument say she did cover up her daughters pregnancy, speaking as a parent I would try to protect my child any way possible. Say that it's true she's on her 2nd pregnancy, Is it her mom and dads fault? no, maybe she's making bad choices all on her own or maybe she's acting up or maybe the condom broke. Either way it says very little about her parents it's more about herself and liberal society today. Look all around you, I have a daughter and the message in america today is have fun, have sex, and screw the consquences let someone else worry about them. As a parent I fight that little theory everyday. The kids today (thanks to president clinton) don't think oral sex is sex. I have been told that by my 16 year old son and his friends. TV is the worst influence on kids today, basically if your not having sex as a teen there's something wrong with you. In the world today parents have very little control of their kids and I would be inclined to blame a liberal society. Sure in the old consevative society kids were having underage sex but it wasn't to the extent of today. When I was growing up a girl that was having sex alot was "easy" to the boys and looked down upon (at least in public) by the girls. Today that same girl is still "easy" to the boys and normal to the girls. TV shoves sex down the throats of these kids and makes them feel that there's something wrong with them if they don't do it. Media tells girls take control of your sexuality, be the aggressor it's your right as a woman, you can show those boys who has the power. Meanwhile the boys are grinning like a crap eating skunk and thinking yeah show me who's boss. To me if the stories are true I don't think it will reflect on Palin as much as the dems would like it to. Abstinence education has nothing to do with this in my opinion if MTV and the rest of the networks kids watch took the abstinence approach it would be the norm.
> 
> Sorry if it got alittle of topic but I hope she brings back alittle old school conservatism back to the country. By the way I'm 39 so I grew up in the MTV generation and watched society go down hill ever since. I'll get off my soap box now.


Hey Daren

Great post. I fully agree, and this is one of the points I was trying to make. The only think I'd disagree about, is placing the blame on anything "liberal" like the so called media or politicians.

Change that term to "blame the parents" in your post and I agree.

Part of the blame does indeed belong to the media, but how can you control it? The FCC goes after the wrong things, as they are bending to the wishes of the whacked out religous zealots.

A partial nipple being exposed during a SuperBowl commercial is cause for an uproar, but let's glamorize violence and thug life and do nothing.

The problem is that we make sexuality and nudity taboo, so kids want to act cool and dabble in it. Kids over in Europe go thru the same hormonal changes but don't have any issues with sexuality, nor the same rates of teenage pregnancy. Why?

The answer is that they don't demonize sexuality and nudity the way our religous "leaders" force morality down our throats. European teens grow up with healthy normal views on the naked body and sexuality, and thus aren't driven by curiuosity and rebellion to act out. Hell they are so open about honest information, that one of the most popular magazines over there has a full section devoted to real answers to real questions complete with pictures. That site does not pull any punches, and uses teens in the stories and pictures.

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=47933

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=70986

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?r ... 953d18b746

THAT is why we have teen pregnancies.

Only when American society comes to grips with it's prudishness will we ever get a handle on teen pregnancy.

Ryan


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

R y a n said:


> *"Is our children reaaalllyyy abstaining?"*


Wow, our first part black Presidential nominee arrives, and here comes the Ebonics!!!

I believe you meant to ask "ARE our children reaaalllyyy abstaining?"

This of course is supposed to be humor, if you dont see it, bite me.

And Dak..... Thanks :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...


R Y A N, and you get your info from a really reliable source the daily KOS :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, and you get your info from a really reliable source the daily KOS :


attack the photos and the facts in the story G/O... don't attack who presented them.

The difference is G/O, that they aren't just making wild claims, rather they are backing them up with quotes, photos, timelines, and statistics to make the claim. Andrew Sullivan is famous for bringing out stories that others try to cover up.

Are the photos wrong? Do they not make several valid points in the article?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > *"Is our children reaaalllyyy abstaining?"*
> ...


I pondered both usages and switched it once. I believe it may indeed be Is instead of Are.

But of course I do see the humor.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait a minute.......

One thing we learned from the liberals through the 90's was that sex doesn't count. How dare the Republicans vilify Mr. Clinton for lying about sex on the job.

......but it matters now ?????????????

I see. It's the classic liberal montra of "do as I say...not as I do"

I want to take this opportunity to thank Ryan directly. Stooping to scrutiny of her minor daughter may in deed be the highest form of praise for the candidate herself...because I'm sure he would have respected the minor child's privacy if he could have found anything else negative about Mrs. Palin..............

Right Ryan?

This is a VERY slippery slope you've chosen to walk, Ryan 

Good luck !!!! :wink:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ryan

I won't say parents aren't partially responsible, there are alot of parents that want to be the "cool parents" the ones that all the kids like, that aren't judgemental that figure anything goes and their just kids. They want to befriends with their kids and their kids friends. They worry their kids friends might not like them. I fall under the category "I don't care if your friends like me and I'm not your friend I'm your dad and you will listen or you will pay the consequences.

I would say that most of the blame goes to the media, and I don't know how to control that. I can only do my part at this point being as I can't control the media.

I don't think it's that we make sex taboo,I think we glorify it on the tv. Everywhere you look it's teens and young adults having sex. When was the last time you saw a show about some young couple passing on sex? Kids are made to believe if they aren't having sex there's something wrong with them.

I don't think kids see sex being "demonized" they aren't watching religious shows, the cool parents aren't demonizing it either, they don't say anything one way or the other, other than maybe "use protection". They aren't having it shoved down their throats the only people seeing that are the adults watching it because the kids aren't paying attention to the religious figures. Kids are having sex shoved down their throats day in and day out on mtv and the other shows they watch. When was the last time you saw a show on tv a teenager would watch that showed the down side of pregnancy?

I don't see the current society as being prudish at all.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Ryan ...

Are you implying that had she underwent abortions we would then be dealing in something you and the Liberal crowd approve of and everything would be "hunky dorry"?

It does appear at the very least ... the family is not viewing this as "being punished with a baby", as Mr. Obama has gone on record.

I have to admit ... you are willing to jump out on any limb available to persue your agenda.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, and one other thing, as to the use of "is" or "are".....

Once again Gunowner is right. It would only be "is" if you were talking of group sex, which based on your liberal political views could explain the problem !!!!!!!

i.e.......The team IS not competing.....but the team members ARE competing

So our children ARE abstaining (individually), but the collective group of children IS abstaining.

.....at least that's what they taught me at school.....on the days I was paying attention

Anyone who thinks this doesn't sound like Clinton BS, remember we are now talking about what "is"...is


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

While I tend to be open about politics in general, I have traditionally been conservative in my views. That being said, I am not a supporter of Obama in any way. I do however give respect where it is due, and this quote from Obama deserves some respect...

Barack Obama, too, said Monday that the reports have "no relevance to Governor Palin's performance as governor or her potential performance as VP."

He said he would fire anybody in his campaign who spreads rumors about the situation.

"I think people's families are off limits, and people's children are especially off limits," he said. "This shouldn't be part of our politics."

from http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/09/01 ... -pregnant/

I wholeheartedly agree with this standpoint. I am sick and tired of people slinging dirt near and far in attempts to dirty someone else in order to advance their own position.

I teach high school social studies and all of my students know they can speak their minds in my class, whether they are liberal or conservative. When students come into my government class I see that there are far too many young adults today who blindly follow a political party or candidate without having any idea of what they stand for. One of the activities that I do in election years is gather up candidates viewpoints on 6 or 7 different hot topics, remove the names and references to color or gender, scramble them up and let my classes pick candidate A, B, C, D or whatever. 90% of them are amazed when they find out who they chose is someone they thought they were against.

To borrow words from our first president, in reference to political factions at the time.... "It serves always to distract the Public Councils, and enfeeble the Public Administration. It agitates the Community with ill-founded jealousies and false alarms; kindles the animosity of one part against another, foments occasionally riot and insurrection. It opens the door to foreign influence and corruption, which find a facilitated access to the government itself through the channels of party passions. Thus the policy and the will of one country are subjected to the policy and will of another."

Why not focus now on the merits and shortcomings of the individual candidates rather than how much dirt and mud can be thrown by opposing sides.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hear that Ryan ?........

YOU'RE FIRED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys like Ryan want to pound on this issue, failing to realize it brings up all the BS that the Dem have and represents. You had a admitted cheater make a speech at the DNC Convey, a woman who stayed with that cheater for a shot at the Pres. You had a drunk driver who killed someone introduce your nominee!

You had another cheater who ran for Pres and who's wife knew of it and still pretended everything is OK. Then you have NObama himself, who associated knowingly with a terrorist in Ayres and who has no issues with Loopy Lou or Rev Wright.

A 17 year old made the same choice many of us have done and now you want to cast stones Ryan. Grow up!!!!!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Right, Ron.

Guys like Ryan want to pound on ANYTHING that takes focus off the substance.....or lack thereof, of their chosen one.

A pregnant 17 year old does nothing to affect whether or not UN control of our Constitution is allowed......but it keeps us from talking about it !


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R-Randel said:


> Barack Obama, too, said Monday that the reports have "no relevance to Governor Palin's performance as governor or her potential performance as VP."
> 
> He said he would fire anybody in his campaign who spreads rumors about the situation.
> 
> "I think people's families are off limits, and people's children are especially off limits," he said. "This shouldn't be part of our politics."


He finally said something I agree with!!!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I really would like to hear who Ryan is backing and voting for......How about it???


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Again R Y A N, these are your words



> It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...


You are no better posting a story that has no proof what ever. No different than all the myths about Obama, No R Y A N

GROW UP,


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Ryan, You forgot the old news bit that may sink their chances for Good. Todd Palin was arrested for DUI in 1987!! That should do it. But you keep listing to CNN,, they will cover that one too!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> At a press availability in Monroe, Mich., Barack Obama said: "Back off these kinds of stories."
> 
> "I have said before, and I will repeat again: People's families are off-limits," Obama said. "And people's children are especially off-limits. This shouldn't be part of our politics. It has no relevance to Gov. Palin's performance as a governor or her potential performance as a vice president. So I would strongly urge people to back off these kinds of stories. You know my mother had me when she was 18, and how a family deals with issues and teenage children, that shouldn't be a topic of our politics."


Listen to your man R Y A N


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

g/o said:


> Again R Y A N, these are your words
> 
> 
> 
> > It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

ryan, when are you saying the daughter was pregnant before? which pregnancy did the mother cover up?


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

ryan
are we grasping at straws? anything to put a ***** in the armor
your hypocritical ideas are the reasons liberals like yourself have little credibilty. the anti-war protestors at the RNC? Obama/biden talk about moving the "real" war to afganistan and not a peep is made by the so called anti-war protestors. it's only a "bad" war if its the republicans, right?
tell me what her daughter has to do with the election? when it comes out that this was all BS, i'm sure you will be the first to apologize. democrats complained when Bill's extramarital affairs became headline news and tried to place it under the "it's a personal matter" blanket. 
look at what she has done. she is exactly what obama says this country needs: CHANGE from what washington is now yet he picks a VP who has been married to washington for over 30 years.
Ryan 
do us a favor and stick to hunting and fishing


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Ryan,
McCain says he knew of the pregnancy before adding Palin to the ticket.
Obama says it is a non-issue, and will not support any attacks addressing it.
Class act for both of these candidates.

Too bad you've taken the low road. Political beliefs is one thing. Using this forum to hurt children is shameless.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Like sands in the hourglass.. so our the Days of Our lives :lol: :lol:


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Ryan, You forgot the old news bit that may sink their chances for Good. Todd Palin was arrested for DUI in 1987!! That should do it. But you keep listing to CNN,, they will cover that one too!


It was 1986 I believe, even so, this proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that Todd Palin is a serious alcoholic who almost certainly has a history of substance abuse and moreover is a menacing individual with a track record of endangering innocent civillians. Furthermore, he should not be allowed on the ticket as McCain's vice presidential pick, no wait, he isn't running, never mind :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

:beer:

I gotta say one thing...

I have never agreed with g/o SO much in one day. If he was in the neighborhood, I'd have to buy him a beer...or two.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Some of these replies are the most ridiculous responses I've ever read.

period.

I'll leave the daughter out of this. BUT the McCain campaign brought Sarah's family into this, and they made mention of her last "child", thereby making it fair game.

My post if you look back dealt with the fact that there is a growing group of skepitics who have been looking at the facts of VP Sarah Palin's last child...

READ NOT HER DAUGHTER's PREGNANCY. WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT HER DAUGHTER's PREGNANCY!

OK?

The story is twofold. First it mocks the hypocrisy of Abstinence Only Sex Ed. I've made that point in several previous posts.

Second, it discusses Sarah's last child, and whether it is hers or her daughters. I could give a shiat less about what Obama thinks. I don't take orders from him, and could care less what he says. I want to know if the prospective VP candidate for the Republican Party is lying about her so called pregnancy.

Look at the facts in my link from the KOS website. Then *consider that,* it would have been nearly impossible according to science to become pregnant: By age 43, you're really at the end of your egg supply," Silber says, "and your chances of pregnancy are slim."

the chances of palin even becoming pregnant at her age is slim to none, and ob/gyns believe nearly impossible without fertility intervention -- on top of that, the miscarriage rate is 54% for women over 44.

Roughly two thirds of women over 40 have fertility problems. Once you pass 40, time is pitiless. You have about a five-per-cent chance of getting pregnant in any single menstrual cycle, according to Sherman Silber, a leading fertility specialist and author of four bestselling fertility books, including How to Get Pregnant. At 40 your chance of conceiving within a year is about 40 to 50 per cent, compared to a woman in her mid-30s, who has a 75-per-cent chance. By age 43, a woman's chance of pregnancy plummets to one or two per cent.

But I digress...

Nevermind the fact that *EVEN HER GOVERNOR's STAFF* were shocked at the news:



> Palin said she's already about seven months along, with the baby due to arrive in mid-May.
> 
> That the pregnancy is so advanced *astonished all who heard the news. The governor, a runner who's always been trim, simply doesn't look pregnant.*
> 
> ...


THAT quote above isn't from ANY liberal blog folks. It is from her HOMETOWN newspaper quoted FROM A MEMBER OF HER OWN staff, MONTHS before anyone knew she would be a VP candidate.

WAKE UP!

some of you are frothing at the mouth so hard, you refuse to stop and consider that this story has merit! Go look at the pictures of her, and of her daughter during that time period.

Isn't it ironic or convenient that her daughter had a "mysterious" leave of absence from school?

What really this is all about is the story that needs asking even IF we take all of this as fact, and we move on...

The next question becomes...

What kind of person behaves in the manner she did whilst pregnant?

Have you all considered what her schedule was like during that time? Who in the hell goes galavanting around with that type of rigorous schedule putting a premature baby at risk?

(Go back and *read the story AGAIN.* for reference if you have a short memory, or haven't bothered keeping up with the thread)

I'm less concerned about the idea that she got pregnant at her age - which does happen, hell she's probably a walking fertility idol - and more concerned with the fact that a 44-year-old miracle woman who IS pregnant would not only

1. travel eight months into a pregnancy, _*but

2. after supposedly breaking her water would deliver a speech, 
3. board a plane *_for an _*8+ hour flight to Alaska despite the fact that the baby was premature.*_ :idiot:

THEN, 
4. not even go to a superior hospital in Anchorage, but 
5. continue traveling to a smaller clinic in a more remote area. (you know for the best health interests of the baby)
6. Did I mention she didn't even find it necessary to notify the airline of any of this, even though it is strict airline policy to have a doctor's note giving explicit permission to travel? (we won't even go into the conspiracy theory again that says this was an "afterthough" about a non existant pregnancy)

*Either this woman is faking the whole story, or she's so incredibly reckless, not to mention a stone-face liar, that I don't want her anywhere near the White House.*

At least she didn't send her daughter to a nunnery or something. Oh wait, she couldn't do that anyway - nuns are Catholic. 

And you all diehards are still beating the drum that she is fit to take over the Presidency????? Making those types of decisions?

Consider that for a moment.

Geeesshhhhh

:eyeroll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Ryan ... are you privy to her medical records?

If so bring up something that has basis in FACT ...

My mother was 43 when I was born almost 44 (she was born in 1913 I was born in 1957) ... sorry to burst your bubble there buddy and that is FACT


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> Ryan ... are you privy to her medical records?
> 
> If so bring up something that has basis in FACT ...
> 
> My mother was 43 when I was born almost 44 (she was born in 1913 I was born in 1957) ... sorry to burst your bubble there buddy and that is FACT


Why in the world would I need those at this point? One needs only look at her travel schedule to arrive at my previous thoughts. Those statistics I provided are documented medical facts on the percentages of successful pregnancies at her age. It was a general observation based on biological tendencies. Nice try though...

BUT you make a good point, and as a candidate for VP she will soon need to make those medical records public.

*But again let's focus on her decision making process during that time period.* Medical records have nothing to do with that.

Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

look up the down's syndrome baby percentage for a 40+ year old woman vs a teen.

this is liberal babble and slander.
just like bush blew up the twin towers, right R Y A N?

and of course obama's gonna say "family off limits" when hes looking ahead to the racist michelle obama video release.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Look at the facts in my link from the KOS website.


Again your words R Y A N



> Quote:
> It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...


Geeeeesshhhhh :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > Look at the facts in my link from the KOS website.
> 
> 
> Again your words R Y A N
> ...


You got it G/O. Take a look at the photos. Take a look at the objective quotes from members of her own staff. Look at the information presented. They put it all out there.

Try disputing the information they listed and the articles sources.

You know there is a huge difference between my previous quote and the facts presented in that link.

Keep digging.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

> Some of these replies are the most ridiculous responses I've ever read.
> 
> period.


That I have to agree with but probably in a different vein than you are thinking.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Look at the facts in my link from the KOS website.


R Y A N, Facts and KOS website is not possible. Although I heard KOS is pulling the story because it's all bs :eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

You know what....

Ryan, I appreciate your tenacity but this is seriously beyond retarded.

You might as well be arguing the moon landing was faked for all the "facts" you have.

At least MT would abandon a thread when all the facts were put out......


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

ryan, are you saying that the baby with downs was the daughters child?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R y a n said:


> The next question becomes...
> 
> What kind of person behaves in the manner she did whilst pregnant?
> 
> ...


I see that noone wants to touch this bit of logic

Go ahead keep attacking guys

The irony is dripping that you won't even address that I am completely spot on correct that her logic is fugged up with her lack of sensible behaviour.

Just think she could soon be President juggling this huge family and the needs of the country at the same time.

I mean just look at her current fun schedule... you know what with having to take care of her new infant, plan her daughter's wedding, _*and*_ run for Vice President all at the same time?

I wonder which one of those she'll prioritize her life around?

She's got a LOT of irons in the fire all at the same time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

6162rk said:


> ryan, are you saying that the baby with downs was the daughters child?


correct.

I'm not saying it... but there is a LOT of evidence pointing to that as being the case.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> You know what....
> 
> Ryan, I appreciate your tenacity but this is seriously beyond retarded.
> 
> ...


no worries.

I hope they would. The story can easily be proven true or false with the soon to be released medical records, and a DNA test can eliminate one or the other.

I'm not nearly as passionate about the details surrounding if her child is hers, but rather her decision making process around the time of the birth.

She behaved rather recklessly with a premie baby, and took a ton of unnecessary risks. That fact alone goes towards her competency to be a VP or President.

I'm just trying to present the story for discussion to get everyone vetting her ... She isn't the panacea that everyone is making her out to be.

Though the fact that she hunts and belongs to the NRA rocks.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > Look at the facts in my link from the KOS website.
> 
> 
> R Y A N, Facts and KOS website is not possible. Although I heard KOS is pulling the story because it's all bs :eyeroll:


sure it is... KOS has indeed presented stories that have merit.

As you pointed out, alot of loyal readers are also crying foul, and they are considering pulling it, because it does bring the site down due to the angle they are presenting... but not because the story is BS.

I'm just trying to present a different side to this story. As you can see it is hard to do in this forum at times, as everyone is so partisan regardless of a story's merit.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL, evidence, what evidence, that site, those photos? Those pics you couldn't tell whether she was or wasn't, and for good reason, look at the clothes, women dress to hide things.

As far as that site goes, geesh, come on Ryan, you know better.

You have just proved you are one of the minions for the lies that Obama's camp can't come out and just say themselves.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> LOL, evidence, what evidence, that site, those photos? Those pics you couldn't tell whether she was or wasn't, and for good reason, look at the clothes, women dress to hide things.
> 
> As far as that site goes, geesh, come on Ryan, you know better.
> 
> You have just proved you are one of the minions for the lies that Obama's camp can't come out and just say themselves.


Looks like you won't touch my point about her decision making process either...

Thats it... good job. Attack the points you can, and conveniently forget to reply about things you know you can't.

good job! :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What point about her decision making process, that she was going into early labor and may have thought it wasn't that big of deal to get on a plane and fly home? Maybe her contractions weren't even coming, maybe they called a doctor and weren't having contractions and he said it was ok. Hell with myself and my wife's first child they broke my wife's water and bingo, *30 HOURS LATER WE HAD A C SECTION.* All that time my wife was up walking around, talking, etc. And this was with all the amniotic fluid gone, not just leaking. So quit trying to infer that you have any idea whatsoever what happened or what was going on at all.

Geesh Dude, your acting like the cat with the bird in its mouth when in reality all you have is the terd in your mouth.

Nothing you have posted has made one single factual point, at all. You posted information from a psycho left wing dot com, if any republican had done the same about Obama, the only thing we would hear was, oh it's all RNC lies.

Then the site decides that it is gonna pull the story and you go into some long winded explanation about how oh, it's not that it isn't the truth BS. Ha, I bet they got a legal issue coming for publishing pure crap lies.

If that site is factual then RUSH LIMBAUGH is the bible and dead sea scrolls all rolled into one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sullivan sure is a lightning rod himself. I think he is bitter and blames conservatives for him not getting to be a U S citizen because he is gay and HIV positive. He calls himself conservative, but jumps on every radical left bandwagon that comes along. I don't get him. He is 180 degrees from what he claims he is. I don't get it. Anyway, and opinion about Sullivan:



> About Contact Archives RSS Columns Photos
> 
> About Contact Archives RSS Columns Photos Michelle Malkin Andrew Sullivan jumps in on Palin's grandma-gate rumor
> By see-dubya • August 31, 2008 10:16 PM Andrew Sullivan, who once gave me a "Malkin Award" for "excitably" asking questions about the Obama-Ayers connection, is chasing down the TRUE FACTS ABOUT TRIG PALIN like Alex Jones shambling after a 9-11 widow holding a chocolate cake.
> ...


As far as conservatives and the push to abstinence I will take that one on. You have to have at least 50 years under your belt to get a perspective other than what the media spoon feeds you. Parents should be responsible you say? Sure, but society is constantly belittling parents and children have to decide who is right society or their prudish parents.

Back in the 1970's the liberals told us sex education in school would cut teen pregnancy in half. It has increased. They told us that teaching it at an earlier age would decrease teen pregnancy. It has increased. I doubt that pushing abstinence would stop teen pregnancy, but I doubt it would increase it. It's hard to tell, because I don't think their policy in reality can be implemented. However, there is no way that encouraging it can be a problem close to what has been created by the pro education people. After all, how much does a third grader need to know about contraception? Let kids be kids and enjoy life when they are still truly children. 
Palin's daughter perhaps thought people like Clinton were cooler than mom and dad. Sometimes you don't realize that the people close to you have brains. I have watched schools and teachers pushing behavior counter to family values, personal family values that is. Personal family values are more and more often challenged by our education system. Unfortunately children look up to these people thinking more highly of them than poor old dumb mom and dad.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan up until now, I have thought, OK he is young, never met a payroll. Never took the risk of starting your own business, etc.. I figured you for a spoiled kid who may have worked growing up but not to make sure the mortgage was paid on the farm, or that your families business needed that extra help.

This type of upbringing tends to create liberal minded people until they grow up.

But your recent comments concerning the Palin family and their last child is over the top. You deserve no respect and should receive none. I realize this is a Political forum, but one should have self control and common courtesy especially in regards the issues you have dived into.

I would look at someone in the same manner if they came here and called Obama the N word or such nonsense. It really amounts to the same type of baseless crap spewed from hate.

Your comments are not news, nor are the factual.

I am not in favor of censorship, but your vile comments deserved to be removed and you should have a time out for posting such filth and vile comments!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Ryan,
I am not a radical right wing oppontent (In fact I was a 1972 caucus rep for McGovern). But NO legitimate politician from either party would make nor endorse the vitriolic attacks on an opponents children that you employ.

I too can't believe the site manager has not removed your topic line.
A good political debate is healthy. This line is sick.

Young man, You just don't make it as a human being.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow, this one is out of hand. Ryan are you going over the top, or is vitriolic hate just your nature.

I guess maybe I should call Chris on this one. Lock it down before more enemies are established.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hate locking threads, but this one does need it.


----------

